# Need A Contact For the OLRC Club in Southern California



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A 2014 OLRC bird has been found in the San Pedro area. I'm not having any luck finding a contact for this club which I believe is the Outlaw Roller Club. Can anyone help here? The finder would like to return the bird to the owner.

Terry


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Found this: http://www.roller-pigeon.com/Contact_Us.html


----------

